# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  ترجـــــــــم اللي تبي بأكثر من لغه ( رووعه ) ...

## كبرياء

*بســـــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــم* 

*أحلـــــــى سلاامووو لأحلى أعضــــــــــااء* 

*شخــــــبااركم  ؟؟؟*

*أحم الموضووع من الاخير* 

*مترجم جداا راااائع وسريع لأكثر من لغة ( أنصحكـ باضافته الى مفضلتكـ  )*


*وهـــــــــذاا الرابط ؛؛؛*

*http://translator.live.com/Default.aspx*

*تحيـــــــــااتيـــــ*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكوووره خيتووو
وتسلم يداكي
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## تأبط بودره

たくさんありがとう

يعني شكرا غفصه بالياباني
بصراحه ... أبداع...

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

يعطيك الف عافية كبرياء على  الموقع
Thank you

----------


## زهـور

مشكوره 

ويعطيك الله العافيه

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووووووووووووو على المرور ولاعدمنا هالطلهـ*

----------


## alzahrani33

كـبـريـاء

يسلمووووووو

وراح يفيدني كثير

Acceptances of traffic in your page
My salutations
Thanks
 :cool:

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلموووووووووووووووو على المرور الرووعه أخوي الزهرااني* 

*وعلى فكررررررره تووقيعكـ عجبني*

----------


## Taka

*مشكوره اختــي هذا وايد مفيد مشكوره اختي مره ثانيه ...*

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو مهرشاد على المرور

----------

